# Costco pork bellies



## rexster314 (Sep 19, 2015)

My nearby Costco in Sugarland started stocking whole pork bellies not too long ago Since it's closer to me than Restaurant Depot I decided to give them a shot using their bellies instead of RD. Regular price at Costco is 2.79$/lb, case price is 2.77$/lb. (what a savings!!) 5 bellies in a case and I got 2 cases, right around 98 lbs. These are packed by Swift, RD uses Seaboard packers. Both are skinless but the Swift pork bellies are beautiful, evenly cut and individually vac sealed. I'll be rubbing the down later today and will take a few pics of them, but the looks are definitely better than RD....


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 19, 2015)

2015-09-19 14.07.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Sep 19, 2015






Ready for the cure


----------



## 2grit (Sep 20, 2015)

rexster314 said:


> My nearby Costco in Sugarland started stocking whole pork bellies not too long ago Since it's closer to me than Restaurant Depot I decided to give them a shot using their bellies instead of RD. Regular price at Costco is 2.79$/lb, case price is 2.77$/lb. (what a savings!!) 5 bellies in a case and I got 2 cases, right around 98 lbs. These are packed by Swift, RD uses Seaboard packers. Both are skinless but the Swift pork bellies are beautiful, evenly cut and individually vac sealed. I'll be rubbing the down later today and will take a few pics of them, but the looks are definitely better than RD....


Would love to be able to buy skinless bellies here (Central NY) for that price


----------



## 2grit (Sep 20, 2015)

rexster314 said:


> 2015-09-19 14.07.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect


----------



## phil129 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lookin good. I just picked one of these up yesterday. Got mine in pops brine today. Now for the hard part, the wait. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

